# My Proof for this incident



## mexco (Apr 19, 2017)

Dear ExpatForum Community,

First of all, I'd like to thank all of you for saving me from a potentially disastrous situation (this is definitely an understatement). I don't know if you can understand this, but sometimes, you just want something so badly, and everything you see suggests what you're seeing is real.. and it just clouds your judgement. This is one of those situations. Thanks to you guys, I finally woken up and realized that this whole thing was just too crazy. And I've decided to call it off and not pursuing it any further.

On one hand, I am extremely embarrassed as it is. Hope I can dig a hole and jump into it and never come out again. On the other hand, some of your comments in my original thread suggests this might be a hoax I concoct to string people along for my own amusement. Well, I resent that. As far as I'm concerned, you've made a serious accusation against me. Even though you're just a bunch of strangers, I hate you for it! 

I might be an incredibly naive person who always want to see the good things in other people, I'm a perfectly honest and decent human being. I will never do anything like that! That's why I've decided to post a highly redacted email I sent to a real estate agent this afternoon.

I really appreciate what you've done for me. I had no one else to turn to, and this is the only place I can think of. But no worries, I won't be coming back.. No more drama from me.

Thank you.

=============================================


[cut]


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

We owe you an apology for questioning your veracity. However, I cut the copy of the sales agreement. It violates a ban on including personal information.


----------



## mexco (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi TundraGreen,

I wish to apologize for lashing out too.  

It's just that I'm incredibly embarrassed and hurt as it is.  I really feel like an idiot having just woken up, you know? Being taken for a ride is such a horrible feeling..

So I just want to apologize to the community for my previous post, and apologize to *TundraGreen* for my posts in the original thread. And I have a request for *TundraGreen* (or one of the MODs here on Expatforum):

*I will be eternally grateful if you would be so kind as to remove all of my posts from the past two days. This incident really left such a bad taste in my mouth that I just wish to remove every trace of it on the internet.*

Thank you so much!




TundraGreen said:


> We owe you an apology for questioning your veracity. However, I cut the copy of the sales agreement. It violates a ban on including personal information.


----------



## mexco (Apr 19, 2017)

Dear Moderators:

The truth is I owe all of you at ExpatForum a big thanks, and I'm grateful for all the assistance you've given me in the past two days. And I wish to apologize for my comments. 

Having said that, could any of you do me a favor and remove every single one of my posts/threads from the past two days? 

Being taken for a ride like this is just.... embarrassing. :crazy: All I want to do is bury it and forget about the whole thing.

Thank you!

PS: Special Thanks to TundraGreen for tips on how to purchase a property in Mexico


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mexco said:


> Dear Moderators:
> 
> The truth is I owe all of you at ExpatForum a big thanks, and I'm grateful for all the assistance you've given me in the past two days. And I wish to apologize for my comments.
> 
> ...


Hi, Mexco. I had posted a reply on the other thread before seeing this one. You don't need to be embarrassed. First of all, none of us even know who you are in real life. Second, yours can be a helpful precautionary tale for others. People fall for scams all the time, and as you say, there can be many factors which cloud their judgment. In hindsight they ask themselves, "What was I thinking?", but things aren't always so clear when they're in the middle of it.

Good luck, and I hope you will be able to realize your dream someday!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I really hope you don't want the posts removed - as your experience may help somebody else in the future who faces a similar dilemma and potential con artist.
If another member uses the search function and reads your story - it may prevent them for making the same expensive mistake.
In any case - nobody knows who you are in real life - your username does not give away your real name and address!
Just be thankful that you have not just lost $400k and move on being a bit more worldly wiser!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mexco (Apr 19, 2017)

Agreed.  Let's just leave the posts as they are. Everything I told was the truth (I was hoping to show a screenshot of the email I sent to an agent who wanted to help me.. .but one MOD decided to remove it).

Hopefully, my experience will help someone down the road.

Really appreciate all your kind words and support, guys! 




Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I really hope you don't want the posts removed - as your experience may help somebody else in the future who faces a similar dilemma and potential con artist.
> If another member uses the search function and reads your story - it may prevent them for making the same expensive mistake.
> In any case - nobody knows who you are in real life - your username does not give away your real name and address!
> ...


----------



## mexco (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words.  It really makes me feel so much better.

I'm still kicking myself for being so stupid. But you know, it's really hard for someone to understand how something like this could have happened.. unless you've been in one yourself. 

The lessons I've learned from this experience: 1) If anyone is considering purchasing a property or business in Mexico, *getting a buyer's agent or hiring legal counsel is a must*. 

2) Things can be sooo different in a foreign country. You must do lots of research first before putting anything down. 

======

BTW, this whole thing reeks classic signs of a scam. Now I think about it, he was actually opposed to me getting legal counsel at first.. His reaction was "We could have done that ourselves for free in the States, why wasted money?" "IF I hire a lawyer to represent me, he will have to hire a lawyer to represent him too. Who's going to pay for legal cost?"

So many signs of a scam, and I didn't pick up any of it.. It's just that when you're in the middle of it (and the person is smooth talking and seems genuinely trustworthy and nice), you don't want to offend a potential friend, you know?



ojosazules11 said:


> Hi, Mexco. I had posted a reply on the other thread before seeing this one. You don't need to be embarrassed. First of all, none of us even know who you are in real life. Second, yours can be a helpful precautionary tale for others. People fall for scams all the time, and as you say, there can be many factors which cloud their judgment. In hindsight they ask themselves, "What was I thinking?", but things aren't always so clear when they're in the middle of it.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope you will be able to realize your dream someday!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

mexco said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  It really makes me feel so much better.
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for being so stupid. But you know, it's really hard for someone to understand how something like this could have happened.. unless you've been in one yourself.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with what everyone else said, and what you figured out: If it's too good to be true, it probably is. I've been the fish is a few frauds, but nothing near the tune of 400K. Anyway don't give up on Mexico or any other dreams. Something almost as good, and more importantly, legitimate, will pop up. All the best.


----------



## rosehenry (Apr 12, 2017)

Its alright
No need to worry


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Another thing about business transactions in Mexico. I met a very bitter man who bought a large house in Cozumel planning to rent out rooms to scuba divers and pay off the house, make a nice profit and live happily forever there off of the proceeds.

After investing his money he discovered that the home was registered as a "single occupant dwelling" as Cozumel like all tourist destinations are very aware of these type of things. So, he was out of his income that he had planned and now owned a much larger house at a much larger price than he needed.

Sure, he could sell it and probably did but he probably lost a lot of time and money doing so. Mexico has zoning restrictions as does any country.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi mexco! Though I only contributed one post to your previous thread, I have been following your story with great interest. To all of the other great comments posted by my Expat Forum friends, I want to add that it takes a really mature person to apologize on a public forum like this one. I wish you luck on finding a way to realize your Mexican dream!


----------

